# is it worth reloading?



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Is it really worth reloading? I have been buying up .45 acp ammo in the pmc 185 jhp for $17.00 a box. I just got up to my 10th box and relized thats $170.00. From what i'm told its a good buy. But how much can I save reloading? I don't know how much to get up and running with a good setup. (not a lee one bullet loader) and after the get up and going is done how many rounds am I going to have to use before I break even? I like to shoot every weekend in the winter and at least once a day in the summer as I have set up a bench and range behind my garage. I can limit how much I shoot with the .45 and 9mm and shoot .22 to save and still have fun. But I really like to shoot the .45. Also most gun companys don't back the guns up if you use reloads. not sure whats best?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Without digging deep into the numbers, I estimate that each box of my .45 acp costs around $13-$14, *per box of 100 rds*. I shoot mostly cast (Missouri Bullet company). I typically buy my powder & primers locally. Most of my brass is range pickups. So, without squeezing the last half penny per rd out of things, I can do it easily for half of what your paying. Ordering in bulk and casting my own would drive costs down even more. 
You can get going for probably around $300 if you go with something like the Lee Classic Turret Press Kit + consumables.

IMHO, as much as you like to shoot, Yes it's worth it.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Absolutley!


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like it's not as much as I imagined. Do you need a tumbler to clean all the brass? i'm going to look in the cabellas book and check out some prices. Thanks


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Tumblers aren't absolutely essential. You will need to at least wipe the grunge off with a rag or something. Tumblers just make it a simple process. My father reloaded for decades before he bought a tumbler. It all went bang just fine. It just wasn't as pretty.

You will need a decent caliper and some reloading data. Check Craigs list and whatever other local classifieds also. Reloading gear is a pretty common item to get used. A good press & dies is hard to wear out with reasonable use & upkeep. I've seen some quality stuff go for good prices on the used market.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

The guy at my local range said with complete certainty: "If you shoot at least 500 rounds a week, then its worth it." 

I think it depends:
1) How many rounds per month (At least 600 rounds a month);
2) What caliber (9mm cheap enough, so its not worth it, but .40/.45 it may be);
3) Available Time to do the work;
4) If you compete and want your own loads/bullets/etc.;

On the other hand, some people just like doing the work...kind of lilke therapy or something.

So, it depends. 
CC


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

I will look on craigs if not I see the lee classic kit for 199.99 then theres the pro 1000 progressive for 159.99 I have a digital and regular caliper, if I go with the progressive I would need a cheap scale. how many reloads can you get from your used brass? Also thanks cclaxton for your advise I would only be reloading in 45


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Some of my .45 brass is going on 5 & 6 reloads without drama, but then I've only been at it for about 2 years. Aside for a rare split case now & then (we're talking range pick ups after all) it has lasted a while with normal practice loads. I run mostly 4.6 of bullseye w/ the previously mentioned 230 gr cast. It's a midrange load thats pretty easy on the brass. Load all +P and you brass's life will be shorter. The .45 acp is a fairly low intensity cartridge that's not terribly hard on brass.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks overkill! Now im a bit confused as I can get a lee classic loader for $200 plus I need the dies and the shell holder. or I can get a pro1000 progressive loader in .45 dies and all for $149.00 what gives? then theres the basic turret kit for like $105 then u need the dies shell holder primer kit ect. its getting confusing.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Your best bet would be to check with your local gun shop, and get in touch with a local shooter who reloads. If you can wrangle an invite to see his set-up and talk with him, it will make the many questions you will have, much easier to deal with. Picking up a reloading manual (around $25) would be a good move. You'll need one if you should decide to start reloading. If you happen to be close to central Indiana, let me know.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks have been watching some you tube stuff and most say the pro 1000 is a bit finiky and you have to get a rythm going with it. most people think the classic is the best way to start. I'm in central va so it should be easy to find someone in this area to help me out. untill then I'm starting to pick up .45 brass. Being I'm only going to load .45 I see some reloading books on .45 and will get one.


----------



## n8ies (Dec 23, 2011)

45 acp definitely yes it is worth reloading, cases last forever the worst enemy to 45 brass is feet. 9mm you will save less but still worth doing just your pay back will be longer with 9mm. I think I can load a box of 9mm for less than 6.00 probably closer to 5.00. I buy everything in bulk. I get Mossuri Bullets Bullet bundles to save on shipping. Missouri Bullet Company another one I recomend is mastercast he has some smoking prices on Softer cast bullets(BHN 14) for 45 acp and 38's. MASTERCAST BULLETS just ask how many will fit in a flat rate box to save the most.

for a reloader look at the lee classic turret It is about twice as fast as a single stage and can be uses as one if you like and it will do rifle too. there are some Youtube videos on that press too, I have been loading 35 years and this is what I wish I could have started out with. http://www.realguns.com/archives/122.htm it can be changed from an auto advance turret to single stage in less than 30 seconds and caliber changes are about as fast. I do my priming off the press with the lee auto prime hand operated tool. I would stay away from the kit because the scale is a challenge to operate. I gave up on it. You could get a Frankfort arsenal or Hornady digital scale for about 29.00 the digital is easy to use for a beginner. I use an RCBS 1010 balance beam scale. A used rcbs 505 or 510 off ebay may be a better value. Get the Pro Auto Disk powder measurer it does not cost that much more. Get the Lee 4 die set with factory crimp die for each pistol caliber you own. I have successfully set up a couple of friends with the above setups and they are very pleased.
I tumble my brass first the deprime it all the prime it all with the hand tool then finish on the press. I find trying to prime on the press is slower and more frustrating because one or two or three primers out of 100 end up lost on the floor.
You can get all this stuff from a place like Natchez or midway I find natchez has better prices. http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentId=productSearch&searchItem=lee classic turret
I will help you make a wish list if you want so you get everything you need to get started.

tom


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks n8ies you answered a major question as to is it worth it to buy the classic turret as a kit.I will get the turret and the dies soon as cabellas is having a sale I think the turret is like 95 and the 4 dies with the shell holder is like 40. from there I guess it will be easy to continue as the major parts are had. I will need a tumbler for sure as I was picking up brass and some are very black. Were here in central southern va, have a huge amount of minerals in the ground.Thanks again I'm sure I will ask more as everyone is helpful.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Take a look at the following link: Handloading Cost Calculator

I have been reloading for over 20 years, so all my equipment costs have been amortized for years.

I can re-load .45ACP for about $17.00/100, or about $8.50 per box of 50. As many people have said, it depends on how often you shoot, and how much you shoot each outing.

I use Dillon equipment and have never regretted it. The small Dillon press runs about $380 and comes set up for one caliber. With the scale, calipers, primer trays, etc., you can probably add another $100. At a savings of about $8.50 per box, you will need to re-load about 50 boxes of ammunition to recover your investment. Of course this involves using range pick-up brass. If you have to purchase brass (the most expensive component) it will take a little longer to recover your costs.

My shooting has dropped off considerably lately; I only shoot about 200 - 300 rounds every other week, so it would take me about a year to recover if I were just starting out.

One more thing, if you go with Dillon, there is almost no depreciation in value as they age. This is because of the lifetime warranty. If you send in a damaged Dillon press, they will fix it up and send it back at no charge. Not saying the other equipment is not good, just explaining why even used Dillon presses are more expensive.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the info. I ordered a lee classic turret,auto powder charge, primer feed, dies today from fsreloading.com and it all came out to $180.00 shipping included. I did some work on a guys car and he reloads so for payment he gave me a pound of unique powder and 1000 winchester primers. When my stuff comes he is going to set me up and has a few books for loading. I just need a scale as he has lent me his sonic cleaner till I can get one. It will be nice to be able to save. The only thing is I think it will be best to stock up on powder and primers local as the mail orders tack on the crazy fees, cabelas wanted $60.00 just to ship $50.00 worth of primers and powder. Crazy!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

When you reload buy in bulk. Get primers in the 1000 pack do not buy by the 100's. Any one who says reloading 9mm's is not worth the savings is misguided and wrong. Not only do you save money with every box you load you get so much better quality ammo for a lot less money there is no comparison to the cheap crap bullets you get for 10 buck or lass a box. Never buy the cheapest stuff when you reload buy the best you can afford. It is still cheaper then buying crap bullets and a lot more fun. Winchester primers are real good primers, Federals are my favorite, CCI is cheap I will not buy them. Powders are very personal try different ones until you find your favorite. Know what you want. I want clean burning, *consistant measuring *,soft shooting, powder thet doesn't require a large dose in each shell. Get a decent scale please.

I buy all my bullets on line mostly Montana Gold or Precision Delta
I buy all my powder and primers at the LGS to save the Dangerous product shipping adder.
I pick up brass and have for years. I have over 20,000 9mm brass in my loading room right now.
Keep a journal of all your loads and label the boxes to corespond to your journal entry. That way if you are having bullets come loose or primers that dont fire or bullets with no powder. you can save looking at all you boxes and narrow your search down. I label all mine with the bulletype, weight, powder type, prime, date ...P124TW11302011 is Percision Delta 124's with Tite Group Powder and Winchester primers loaded on 11/30/2011. I at first just put a piece of masking tape on the boxes and wrote it on with sharpie, Now i have a label program on my computer that prints it out for me on label paper when i need it.

Good luck with your new set up it is a great idea to have the guy comeover and help you get all the bugs ironed out. It is a trial and error thing. Powder is between 17 and 35 buck a pound and you will get 1275 and 1700 rounds per pound. try a few and keep records.

RCG


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

as i have figured my expenses it will take about 2,000 rounds to bring my price per bullet cost down to below walmart prices for federal 45 ammo. and i'm at 1,500.

i included the price of the press into my costs.


----------



## viper7342 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been reloading for several years now and use mostly Lee equipment, I wanted to suggest a few informative manuals that the OP might want to consider, the first is Modern Reloading (Second Edition) by Richard Lee, I suggest starting with this book as I did and reading and studying it because it covers the basics of the hobby in great detail, the second 1 I personally use is actually free from Alliant Powder Company it is their "Reloaders Guide" it has a section that describes each of their powders and their uses (Handgun, Rifle, Shotgun or combinations thereof), the third manual is the Lyman Reloading handbook 49th edition which as far as I know is their latest edition. I use all 3 of these as well as other sources and as far as I'm concerned, they are all very handy to have on a reloading bench.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

up and running everything seems straight forward. Just the auto disc throws light loads with the unique powder, easy fix went to the next higher disc the .76 disc is throwing 6.0. I loaded 100 rounds shot 10 so far very nice! Should have done this from the start! The only real problem was I was unaware I need the riser for the powder charger so the saftey primer will clear. Not a big deal I have one on the way.Now for the WTF got 1000 large primers and have 100 nice federal cases to my suprise federal uses small primers in there .45 cases. Not too bad as i'm going to get the dies to do 9mm and would need the primers anyway.I have read the adjustable powder charge is a good thing to have if the discs arent close might get one of them too. Thanks everyone for the help. and the first 100 rounds cost $14.32 for 50 not bad for hornaday hp bullets.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I am glad you are happy, there are some twists and turns youwill encounter .....like large primers vs small primers ect. goodluck be safe and keep good notes, they prove invaluable.

RCG


----------

